# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Allemandrus-школа дрессировки и питомник рабочего разведения

## Allemandrus

Новый видеоролик - *Hetti von Karthago*  в Москве.

----------


## wolferudel

Уважаемый владелец питомника Allemandrus, я ценю Ваш труд по "созданию сайта", особенно если Вы размещаете на своем сайте переводы статей моей дочери. Пожалуйста, или уберите эти статьи, или укажите Фамилию и Имя переводчика. Так же в новостях на второй странице Вы забыли по всей вероятности убрать "чудом оказавшееся" у Вас на сайте поздравление на 23 февраля с портретом моей собаки.
Удачи!

----------


## Allemandrus

Новый видеоролик - *W&#246;lfin von Karthago*  в Москве.

----------


## Allemandrus

Повязана  *Hetti von Karthago*
Чем я руководствовался при подборе пары и чего ожидаю в результате данного сочетания? *Читать далее…*

----------


## Allemandrus

*26 декабря 2009* родились щенки у *Hetti von Karthago* и *Izmir vom Haus Castra Regina*.
В *У*-помёте *7* щенков: *2 кобеля* (1 зонар, 1 чепрак) и *5 сук* (две зонар и три чепрак).
Запись на приобретение щенков продолжается.

----------


## Allemandrus

*Нам 5 дней*

----------


## Allemandrus

Кобель

Кобель 

Сука

Сука

----------


## Allemandrus

Сука



Сука

Сука

----------


## Allemandrus

Сегодня, 4 января 2010 года, Hetti von Karthago исполнилось 4 года.

С чем её и себя поздравляем!

----------


## Allemandrus

Allemandrus Узи поздравляет маму с Днём рождения.

----------


## Allemandrus

*Hetti von Karthago*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Hetti von Karthago*

----------


## Allemandrus

26 января 2010года *щенкам* 
от *Hetti von Karthago* и *Izmir vom Haus Castra Regina*  исполнился *1* месяц.
  
*С мамой*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Аллемандрус Урсул*

 
*Аллемандрус Ульф*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Аллемандрус Узи*

 
*Аллемандрус Урри*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Аллемандрус Ульфи*

 
*Аллемандрус Урга*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Аллемандрус Унни*

----------


## Allemandrus

*10 февраля* проведено актирование и клеймение "*У*" помета *Allemandrus*.
*Щенкам* *45* дней.


*Серяки "У" помета*


*Allemandrus Урсул* 


*Allemandrus Урри и Allemandrus Ульфи*


*Сухой корм надо запивать молоком*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Без комментариев. С кем не бывает.*


*Allemandrus Узи и Allemandrus Урсул*


*У Allemandrus Урсула плохое настроение*


*Allemandrus Урга*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Жгутики у нас забрали,а зря!*


*Я же говорю зря забрали*


*Allemandrus Узи пришлось идти первой*


*Теперь с клеймом мы настоящие немецкие овчарки рабочего разведения*

----------


## Allemandrus

В разделе *"Тренировки"* размещены фотографии с тренировки
*W&#246;lfin von Karthago* по защите (обыск).

----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus

Как офицер, человек прослуживший много лет в подразделениях
кинологической службы силовых структур
и знающий не понаслышке о состоянии поголовья служебных собак, 
хочу сделать *подарок* ко *Дню защитника Отечества*.
   Щенок рабочего разведения от *Hetti von Karthago*
( 80% поголовья получаемого в питомнике А. Кемера "*Karthago*" идет в полицию
Европы) и *Izmir vom Haus Kastra Regina*.
Информация о помете на сайте Allemandrus.com 
Щенка получает представитель любого подразделения силовых структур
(*МВД, ВВ, ПВ, МО, ФСО, ФСБ, МЧС, Таможня, Наркоконтроль, Ведомственные
организации* и их *учебные центры*), обратившийся первым.
Контакты.
С уважением Попов А. Г.

----------


## Allemandrus

Первый выход на улицу, *нам* *50* дней.


*Allemandrus Унни*


*Allemandrus Урсул*


*Allemandrus Ульф*


*Allemandrus Ульфи*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Урга*

----------


## Allemandrus

Первым обратился начальник КС ГУФСИН России по Республике Коми
*Козлов Александр Анатольевич*. Щенок уезжает в *Сыктывкар*.

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Урга*, теперь уже являясь действующим работником
ГУФСИН России по Республике Коми (настоящей служебной собакой),
поздравляет всех с *Днём защитника Отечества*!

----------


## Allemandrus

*26* февраля "*У*"-*помету* Allemandrus исполнилось *2* месяца. 


 
*Allemandrus Урга*

 
*Allemandrus Ульф*

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Унни*

 
*Allemandrus Ульфи*

----------


## Allemandrus

В помете не обрели владельцев-дрессировщиков *2* щенка:


*Allemandrus Ульф*


*Allemandrus Унни*

----------


## Allemandrus

*1* марта исполнился *1* год "*Ц*"-помету Allemandrus от *Hetti von Karthago* :
*Allemandrus Цунами*, *Allemandrus Цэр*, *Allemandrus Цамб*, *Allemandrus Цендер*, 
с чем их и себя поздравляем!


*Allemandrus Цендер*


*Allemandrus Цамб*


*Allemandrus Цендер и Allemandrus Цамб*

Фото взято с форума "*Собаки Твери*" из раздела "Немецкая овчарка"

----------


## Allemandrus

*В небе
храбрые пилоты
друг друга
мастерски сбивают.
Пылает пламя,
рвутся мины,
лежат повсюду
трупов горы,
и танки
смертоносным клином
сминают мирные заборы.
А полководец,
взявши ластик,
склонился
над военной картой.
Вот это понимаю праздник,
не то что бл... 8 марта.*

*И всё-таки с праздником!*

----------


## Allemandrus

Сегодня, *9 марта* 2010 года,

*W&#246;lfin von Karthago* исполнилось *2*  года.

С чем её и себя поздравляем!



Наш фигурант Андрей Ефремов (г. Ярославль)
поздравляет *W&#246;lfin von Karthago* с Днём рождения.

----------


## Allemandrus

*Щенки разъехались.*


*Allemandrus Узи* – подготовка IPO
Разаев Иван (Ульяновск)


*Allemandrus Урсул* – подготовка IPO
Голубых Эльвира (Воронеж)

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Урри* – подготовка по рингам (РР, БР)
Акимов Иван (Москва)

 
*Allemandrus Урга*
КЦ ФСИН РФ по республике Коми (Сыктывкар)

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Ульф* – подготовка ОКД + ЗКС (соревнования)
Бортновский Андрей  (Москва)

 
*Allemandrus Ульфи* - проходит тестирование
на возможность подготовки к мондьорингу  (Санкт-Петербург)

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Унни* – владельца –дрессировщика пока нет
Щенок проявляет отличные способности к дрессировке.

----------


## Allemandrus

Сегодня, 18 августа 2010 года, поздравляем Попова Андрея Геннадьевича с 50-летием!

Желаем ему здоровья и успехов в кинологической деятельности!

----------


## Allemandrus

Администрация сайта «*Allemandrus.com*» поздравляет

*Попова Андрея Геннадьевича* с назначением *5 октября 2010* года

начальником Центрального клуба служебного собаководства *РОСТО (ДОСААФ)*.

Подробнее...

----------


## Allemandrus

Сегодня, 31 октября 2010 года, поздравляем всех с *3*-летием сайта
 Школы дрессировки и питомника собак рабочего разведения «*Allemandrus*».

----------


## Allemandrus

Сегодня, 31 Октября 2010 года, Solly исполнилось *11* лет.

С чем её и себя поздравляем!

----------


## Allemandrus

Сегодня *26 декабря 2010*,

папа *Izmir vom Haus Castra Regina*

----------


## Allemandrus

и мама *Hetti von Karthago*



поздравляют своих детишек с *первой* годовщиной!

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Urri*
Вл. Попов А., Акимов И.( Москва), подготовка ОКД, ЗКС, РР.

----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Uzi*
Вл. Попов А. (Москва), Проводник - Разаев И. (Ульяновск), подготовка IPO.

----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Ulfi*
Вл. Аксёнов В. (Санкт-Петербург), подготовка Мондьёринг.

----------


## Allemandrus

Огромное спасибо за кропотливый труд и безмерное терпение
*Большому Мастеру* Аксёнову Виталию Николаевичу!!!
Очень много материала по подготовке этой собаки можно найти на форуме* Sportdogs.ucoz.com* .

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Unni*
Вл. Яковлева Ю., Муромский отряд ВО МПС РФ (Владимирская обл.), подготовка ОРП.

----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Ulf*
Вл. Бортновский А. (Москва), подготовка ОКД, ЗКС.

----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Ursul*
Вл. Попов А. (Москва).

----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus

И последняя, подарок от питомника *Allemandrus* силовым структурам на 23 февраля,
*Allemandrus Urga*
КЦ ФСИН РФ по Республике Коми (Сыктывкар), подготовка ОРП.

----------


## Allemandrus

Более подробная информация по работе с собакой - на форуме *Korsunov.borda.ru*.

----------


## Allemandrus

“Снегурочки” из Karthago поздравляют своих сородичей,
а заодно и их владельцев, а также инструкторов, фигурантов, хендлеров, судей, заводчиков
и многочисленных начальников и президентов от кинологии с Новым 2011 годом!!! 
Огромных всем успехов!

----------


## Allemandrus

Сегодня, 4 января 2011 года,  Hetti von Karthago исполнилось 5 лет.


С чем её и себя поздравляем!

----------


## Allemandrus

17 января 2011 года, Gir Vepeden исполнилось *3* года.
С чем его и его владельца, Кулевского Геннадия Васильевича - поздравляем!

----------


## Allemandrus

*19 марта 2011 года* школа дрессировки Allemandrus
проводит соревнования по BH "*Кубок Центрального клуба служебного собаководства ДОСААФ России*".
Начало в *11:00*. Место проведения: Дрессировочная площадка *НАТИ*.
Телефон *8-916-192-85-69*.

----------


## Allemandrus

*9 марта 2011 года* исполнилось *3* года *W&#246;lfin von Karthago*.

С чем её и себя поздравляем!

----------


## Allemandrus

Вязка с Чемпионом мира WUSV 2010 года 
*Como vom Bonauer Wald*
Владелец Ronny Van Den Berghe (Бельгия) 


 

*27, 28 января 2011 года* в г. Herentals (Бельгия)


были повязаны *Hetti von Karthago* и *Como vom Bonauer Wald*

*/ читать дальше…/ >>>*

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем с отличным выступлением *Allemandrus Camb* - *54* балла (*3* место),
*Allemandrus Cender* - *54* балла (*4* место).
 Отдельное поздравление *победителю* соревнований - *Команч с Путиловой Горы* - *57* баллов,
 проводник Зоркин Павел. Полный фотоотчет о соревнованиях в ближайшее время.

----------


## Allemandrus

*24 апреля 2011* года *Wolfin von Karthago* дебютировала на выставке собак в 

открытом классе. Судья Д.Трофимов дал ей оценку "*отлично*", с чем её и 

себя поздравляем.

----------


## Allemandrus

*28 апреля 2011* исполнился месяц *Ф*-помету 
от *Como vom Bonauer Wald* и *Hetti von Karthago*. С чем их и себя поздравляем!
[ * Подробнее...*  ]



*Allemandrus Фрая*,
*Allemandrus Феро*,
*Allemandrus Фадо*,
*Allemandrus Фрей*,
*Allemandrus Фери*,
*Allemandrus Фрам*.




После еды обязательно запить молочком.




Теперь можно с мамкой повоевать.




Может на улицу вынесут? *Allemandrus Фадо* и *Allemandrus Феро*.

[  * Подробнее...*  ]

----------


## Allemandrus

Как офицер, выпускник кафедры кинологии Алма-Атинского Высшего Пограничного училища КГБ СССР,
как начальник Центрального клуба служебного собаководства ДОСААФ России,
в обязанности которого входит взаимодействие с силовыми структурами РФ,
принял решение сделать подарок пограничным войскам -
*щенка* от Чемпиона Мира WUSV 2010 *Como vom Bonauer Wald* и *Hetti von Karthago*.

*Щенка*   получит *представитель пограничных войск РФ*,
обратившийся первым на e-mail: *popov@allemandrus.com*.

С праздником, коллеги!

----------


## Allemandrus

С наилучшими пожеланиями, Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*1 марта 2013 года* 


поздравляют с 4-летием "*Ц*"-помёт Allemandrus.

----------


## Allemandrus

Подведены итоги спортивного 2012 года Allemandrus.

Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Аксёнова Виталия и Allemandrus Ulfi поздравляем с очередной победой
 на соревнованиях Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

BSP - 2012 г. В помощь разведенцам, но не размноженцам Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

С двухлетием детей *Como vom Bonauer Wald* Sieger WUSV 2010 



владелец 4-х кратный Чемпион Мира *Ronny Van Den Berghe* (Бельгия) Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*8 апреля 2013* 

*Hetti von Karthago*      повязана       с          *Vint Du Val Des Hurles Vent* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

В разделе "ИНФОРМАЦИЯ" *BSP*   с  * 2003* г.  по   *2012* г.  Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Мама  Hetti von Karthago  и

папа   Izmir vom Haus Castra Regina

поздравляют сына *Allemandrus Ульф* со званием *Чемпион Москвы 2013*
и дочку *Allemandrus Ulfi*  с квалификацией *MR 1*. 

Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Urri* поздравляем с победой на соревнованиях... Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Видео *Allemandrus Ulfi* с семинара *Оливье Росселя*. Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*Поздравляем с 4-х летием "У"- помёт* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

мама *Wolfin von Karthago *  и папа  *Dago Van'T Oerdijkerland* 
поздравляют своих детишек с *2*-х летием      Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем с 8- летием *Hetti von Karthago* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

17 января 2014 года *Gir Vepeden* исполнилось 6 лет  Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем с 5-летием *"Ц"- помёт* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем с 6 - летием * W&#246;lfin von Karthago* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем с 3-летием *"Ф"- помёт* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Питомнику собак рабочего разведения *«ALLEMANDRUS»* исполнилось 12 лет  Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Повязаны *W&#246;lfin von Karthago* и *Allemandrus Цер* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus Urri* и *Ивана Акимова*
 поздравляем с очередной победой на соревнованиях Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем *Allemandrus Ulfi* с очередной победой на соревнованиях Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Школу дрессировки *Allemandrus* с юбилеем Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

С достойным выступлением на Чемпионате России по IPO 
всех владельцев* Allemandrus* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Добавлено видео с ЧР по IPO г. Тверь  *Allemandrus Шива*  С - 100 баллов Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Родились щенки *"Я"- помёт* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*Ненахова Лика* награждена медалью Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Бабушка *Hetti von Karthago* поздравляет *"Я"- помёт* с Днем рождения Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем вице - победителя  *Кубка Москвы* ОКД + ЗКС   Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем с квалификацией на *Кубке России* по *IPO-3* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Семинар с *О. Рымаревым* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Родились щенки *"А"- помёт* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

С 18 по 22 декабря прошёл семинар с вице-чемпионом Мира по IPO
*Рымаревым Олегом* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*"У"- помёт* с 5 летием Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*Allemandrus  Арко   и  Allemandrus  Арек  1  месяц*

----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus



----------


## Allemandrus

*"Ш"- помёт* с 3-х летием Allemandrus.com

----------


## Tatjana

> *Allemandrus  Арко   и  Allemandrus  Арек  1  месяц*


Такие симпатята!  :Ay:

----------


## Allemandrus

Спасибо,  Таня.  :Ax:   С  Новым  Годом !

----------


## Tatjana

> Спасибо,  Таня.   С  Новым  Годом !


И Вас с Новым Годом! Хороших хозяев щеночкам! :Ax: 

PS. Посмотрела результаты питомника - молодцы! :Ay:

----------


## Allemandrus

*С Днем рождения...* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Январский семинар *Олега Рымарева* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

День рождения *Влады* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*Ц - помёт* с Днём рождения   Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Прошёл мартовский семинар *Олега Рымарева* Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем *Лику Ненахову* и *Allemandrus Fero* с победой Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем *Лену Васильеву* и *Allemandrus Шива* с достойным дебютом на Чемпионате России по IPO Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем *Андрея Бортновского* и *Allemandrus Ульф* с достойным выступоением на Чемпионате России Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

*Я* - помёту *Allemandrus* исполнился год Allemandrus.com

----------


## Allemandrus

Поздравляем  всех *Allemandrus* с достойным выступлением
  на *Кубке России* по IPO *2015* Allemandrus.com

----------

